# hartge wheels ?



## 530I_4.4X5 (Jun 21, 2003)

ok i bought a set of hartge classics 19x81/2 - 19x91/2 for my 2002 530I but i just sold it without the wheels and bought a new red E46 M3 coupe 6 speed manual.. my question is, would the hartge wheels fit the new m3 ? are the off set the same ? or do i need to sell the hartge wheels ?

some help would be apreciatted

thanks


----------



## ACS3art (Dec 23, 2003)

:thumbup: yep it kool on the new car? what smg or stick more info


----------

